# Sonnenbarsch



## center (12. Juli 2017)

Ich hab zwar schon viel gelesen, aber da wird man nicht viel schlauer.

Vorab Info:
12000 Liter Teich, mit ca. 16 Goldfische/Sarasa/__ Shubunkin, 2 Blauorfen, 2 Goldorfen.
Zur Zeit regulieren die Orfen den Nachwuchs zur vollsten Zufriedenheit.
Leider werden die ja irgendwann zu groß für meinen Teich (war mir beim Kauf nicht bewusst).

Nun hab ich mir überlegt, diese irgendwann gegen ein Sonnenbarsch zu "tauschen".

Und da war ich gestern "zufällig" beim Fischhändler und der hatte solche tollen __ Sonnenbarsche ca. schon 10cm groß.

Nun noch zu den ungeklärten Fragen, bevor ich einen kaufe.

Muss ich den Sonnenbarsch überhaupt füttern?

Gibt's für Sonnenbarsche bestimmtes Fischfutter?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Juli 2017)

Hi Center,

von Luft und Liebe lebt auch kein Sonnenbarsch, was fleischiges zu futtern brauchen die auch laufend.
Da carnivore Kost a la Insektenlarven, Insekten, Würmerchen, Fischbrut ect von den gierigen Goldfischen selber auch ganz schnell vertilgt wird - in Teichen mit Goldfischbesatz haben andere tierische Bewohner kaum ne Überlebenschange -   bleibt für die eher langsam fressenden __ Sonnenbarsche oft kaum was über (deswegen wachsen sie meißt auch nur sehr langsam und erreichen kaum mal die 15-20cm).

Spezielles Futter gibts keins (die normalen Teichfischfuttersorten sind wegen den sehr hohen herbivoren Anteilen (Getreide) auch kaum geeignet, selbst wenn manche Sonnenbarsche, wie es meine dicken Sonnenbarsche machen,  das Zeug überhaupt fressen) Füttern kann man sie mit dem Frostfutter aus dem Aquaristikfachhandel (Mückenlarven, Gammarus, zerhackten Stinten ect) kleinen Regenwürmern, Maden, Garnelenstückchen, fein zerstückeltem Fischfilet ect

MfG Frank


----------



## muh.gp (12. Juli 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ...die eher langsam fressenden __ Sonnenbarsche oft kaum was über...



Also diese These kann ich nicht unterschreiben. Wenn ich einen __ Regenwurm in den Teich werfe, dann hat sich der "schwarze Schatten" den Wurm schon geholt, bevor sich die Koi nur umgedreht haben. Und ist der Wurm mal im Sonnenbarsch drin, taucht er auch nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Juli 2017)

Hi Holger,

auch wenn Du nen Wurm ein paar m neben dem Sonnenbarsch mitten zwischen 10 gündelnde Koi ins Flachwasser wirfst

MfG Frank


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juli 2017)

Wir haben einfache Goldfische, Sarasa und __ Shubunkin im Teich.... und 2 __ Sonnenbarsche.
Wir füttern regelmäßig 'lebende Mehlwürmer' und da kriegen alle gut was ab,
vor allem aber die Sonnenbarsche, die wirklich pfeilschnell da sind und sich ihren Anteil wegschnappen.


----------



## muh.gp (12. Juli 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Holger,
> 
> auch wenn Du nen Wurm ein paar m neben dem Sonnenbarsch mitten zwischen 10 gündelnde Koi ins Flachwasser wirfst
> 
> MfG Frank



Ja, Frank, er ist wie Lucky Luke, schneller als sein Schatten...


----------



## RobDust (13. Juli 2017)

Moin, also ich habe seit Herbst letzten Jahres auch einen 

Seitdem nullkommanull Nachwuchs von meinen Goldi mehr (Und sonst gab es diesen immer). Er macht anscheinend was er soll!

Den Winter im zugefrorenem Teich hat er gut überlebt.

*Muss ich den Sonnenbarsch überhaupt füttern?*
Das kann ich dir nicht sagen.... bei deiner Teichgröße wird er vermutlich alles nötige finden.
Wir haben ca. 3000Liter und ich füttere ihn nicht besonders viel. 

*Gibt's für  Sonnenbarsche bestimmtes Fischfutter?*
Unser verschlingt das normale Goldfischfutter (sticks etc)
Ab und an werfe ich kleine getrocknete Garnelen hinein. Diese mag er auch!
Und auf Regenwürmer wie verrückt. Pfeilschnell durch den Teich um den Leckerbissen sofort runterzuschlingen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juli 2017)

mal ne andere Frage?

wieviele __ Sonnenbarsche leben in euren Teichen?

mit nur 1-2 Tieren geht das untersuchen vom rein natürlichen Freßverhalten nämlich net besonders gut. Da kommen dann meißt ganz schnell vollkommen falsche Eindrücke raus wie z.B bei Bruno


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Juli 2017)

Na, wir haben 2..... Jonny & Butch 
Und keine Probleme mit Goldfischnachwuchs......
kaum sind sie da, 1 cm groß...... sind sie auch schon wieder.... haps...weg !


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juli 2017)

Hi Eva-Maria,

ich hab z.Z noch deren 11 zwischen 16-18cm im Teich die nun 5 Jahre alt sind. Dazu dann auch noch  kleine von letzten Jahr die um 5cm sind (dieses Jahr konnten sie sich net mehr vermehren da ich die beiden Weiber letztes Jahr zum Glück raus holen konnte - sonst hätte es wieder 100erte Junge gegeben - ihre Laichkuhlen hatten die geilen Buben dieses Jahr umsonst ausgehoben). Trotzdem kamen immer noch mehr kleine Rotfedern hoch als einen lieb sein konnte. (zum Glück haben sich die __ Reiher die großen Rotfedern >20cm nach und nach schmecken lassen)


----------



## Gartenschere (24. Okt. 2017)

Ah kommen __ Sonnenbarsche net eigentlich aus Afrika !??
könen die hier im teich auch im Winter überleben !??


----------



## samorai (24. Okt. 2017)

Ne, die kommen eigentlich aus Amerika.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Okt. 2017)

Gartenschere schrieb:


> Ah kommen __ Sonnenbarsche net eigentlich aus Afrika !??
> könen die hier im teich auch im Winter überleben !??



HI,

die Centrarchidae (Sonnenbarsche) kommen nur in Nordamerika vor

in Afrika, Süd-/Mittelamerika und Indien leben Cichlidae (Buntbarsche)

und Percidae (__ Barsche) kommen nur in  kühlen Gewässern von Nordamerika und Eurasien vor

und ganz ganz wichtig : weder Sonnenbarsche noch Buntbarsche sind Barsche. Mit den Barschen sind die trotz ...__ barsch im Namen net mal näher verwandt


----------



## samorai (24. Okt. 2017)

Ach wat.Der sieht aus wie ein __ Barsch, hat ein dem entsprechendes Maul, der bekommt sogar Streifen wie ein __ Flußbarsch und trotzdem kein Barsch.
Ja was ist er dann?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Okt. 2017)

Hi Ron,

__ Sonnenbarsche sind wie Buntbarsche, Nanderbarsche, Blaubarsche, Glasbarsche, __ Barsche ganz eigenständige Familien unter den Barschverwandten (zu den Percamorphoidae - Barschverwandte -  gehören übrigens rund 1/4 aller Fischarten dert Erde, aber niemand der Aquarianer käme auf die Idee auch Fadenfische, Regenbogenfische, Stachelaale, Kampffische, Grundeln, __ Stichlinge, __ Schlangenköpfe als __ Barsch zu betiteln, wie es die meißten halt bei den Buntbarschen machen

Unterschiede zu Barschen:

Schuppen: Sonnebarsche haben Rundschuppen, Barsche immer Kammschuppen

Rückenflosse: Sonnenbarsche haben nur eine, vorne mit ein paar (3-5) Hartstrahlen, dahinter ohne einen Zwischenraum dann Weichstrahlen; Barsche haben 2geteilte Rückenflossen. Die vordere hat nur harte Stachelstrahlen, die hintere nur Weichstrahlen

Maul: das Maul von Sonnenbarschen hat keine großartige Bezahnung, Das der Barsche ist stark bezahnt (Barsche haben sehr viele Bürstenzähne, die echten __ Raubfische wie __ Zander auch noch große Fangzähne

nur weil was nen ähnlichen Namen hat ist es ja noch lange net das selbe

bei meinen Nachbarn werden Abends keine Seekühe gemolken oder  Flußpferde geritten


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Okt. 2017)

WOW, wieder richtig was dazugelernt,
danke '__ Knoblauchkröte'!


----------

